# Dadspackard31 1969 GTO Radiator



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi All,

The radiator started to leak at one of the tanks seams. I pulled the radiator out on Friday and dropped it off at a local radiator shop that still repairs our old relics.

The lady at the shop looked at my radiator and knew right away it was the original radiator and said its a 3 core (which I thought would be a 4 core since I have AC). I did mention to her that I had AC and thought it would be a 4 core. She asked if I had any over heating problems I said not really but the only time was when the car left idling at the alignment shop and it overheated then. The gent at the alignment shop told me that the fan clutch was bad. I replaced the clutch and no more issues with overheating.

She mention they will call me sometime today to let me know cost of repairs and if it will need a re-core. She also mention I may want to look at going to a 4 core or even a high flow core but that is something I will need to talk to the repair person about.

Question should I go with a 4 core or high flow core or just stay with the 3?

I know it is going to be costly getting mine fixed compared to some of the new aluminum ones I see on the net.
If it were your car would you have your original re-cored or go with a new one? 

Thanks
Tom


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Dad if it were me would bite the bullet and get the aluminum 2 row, better cooling than the 3 or 4 row. Dinosaurs


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Pontrc,

Something like these?
RADIATOR, Cross Flow, Champion, Aluminum, 2 Row, 28
or
RADIATOR, Cross Flow, Champion, Aluminum, 3 Row, 28
or even this one
RADIATOR, Cross Flow, Champion, Aluminum, 4 Row, 28

I have not received a call back from the radiator shop yet on cost to repair mine but the one above seem fairly priced to me.

Tom


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Had my original 4 row radiator recored with a high flow core, $650. The owner was a car guy and took his time with it thus extra labor was involved.
Ended selling my El Camino to him for more than he wanted to pay so I guess we're even LOL.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

O52, sounds like you made out 

Are the shrouds different sizes between the 3 row and 4 row?

I had replaced my shroud earlier in the year.

Tom


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I don't think so. I believe they are all the same


----------



## N269chvy (Sep 8, 2020)

Is it a 4 speed and what year model


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

1969 GTO 400 th400 Automatic with A/C

Radiator is being rebuild. Core was shot.

Should have it back next week.

Will take pictures and will post them up.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Picked up radiator today.
Here are a few pictures


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

dadspackard31 said:


> Picked up radiator today.
> Here are a few pictures
> View attachment 137552
> View attachment 137553
> View attachment 137554


Nice dads, hope it works out for you


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

dadspackard31 said:


> Picked up radiator today.
> Here are a few pictures
> View attachment 137552
> View attachment 137553
> View attachment 137554


Looks like nice work


----------

